# Rimwax



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi all

What rim wax are people using ? Ive just bought some new wheels (Cades Zeus) and want to keep them protected.

Ive heard poorboys is good, anyone recommend anything else ? perhaps in spray form to add application ?

Or is it just good old polish ?

Cheers

Matt

(PS I am aware of google, i thought id ask anyway !)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I use poorboys on mine , works well


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Try something like Sonax wheel sealant or Gtechniq. Lasts a hell of a lot longer.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Jetseat recommend to me by my local detailer


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

Cheers guys I will check out the Sonax and jetseat


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

did anyone else snigger at the thread title :lol:

Edit... thats snig ger, not black person!


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't use anything on the TT as the wheels could do with a refurb but I use Rimwax on my Monza alloys on my Golf - good stuff 8)


----------



## Gas TT (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi

I'm sure there are many excellent products out there.

I picked Poorboys on the basis of reviews both on here and Amazon - so far I haven't regretted it.

Easy to apply, effective and smells nice!


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

Well after some more research ive ordered some sonax extreme wheel sealant ! cheers guys


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

planet polish wheel seal and shine is brilliant


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Poorboys here - just rem to polish it off & not leave it on too long

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

